# Potential Wood Duck Hole - New Question about planting millet?



## JerkBait (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got back from my club in johnson county and saw that there was alot of water in our beaver pond. the beaver has made him a new home and the place looks great.

theres 1-3 acres of flooded timber. it is very thick all around the pond, very shallow at the start, and too deep for waders at the dam.

theres a green grass growing in the water. not everywhere, but in patches. i checked it out around 3 oclock today and there werent any ducks.


----------



## Da Butcher (Jan 5, 2008)

*Woodies*

Good chance the woodies will be in there. One question you need to answer is how long has the water been there? If it's been there a while, the ducks will be there. Woodies will come in right at shooting light. So early that sometimes you'll still be setting up. From my experience they come in fast and like shallow water with thick cover (little pools). You might try putting out 2-4 mallard decoys in a ducky looking area of the pond (high grass and some cover trees). One problem we've had with woodies is that they don't always decoy and will land anywhere within a hunting area. If they haven't been shot at you should at least get some into a small deke spread. Unfortunately, we've had most of our luck watching the birds first and knowing right where they want to land. We'll then set up there and bang. That's probably what you'll need to do. Do a scouting / hunting trip and see if there are any in there and if so where they land. like I said with a small spread you might just get lucky. 

as for what flew out of the other pond, a lot of ducks look white from underneath. The size of the duck is an easier way to tell. Mallards are considerably bigger then woodies. 

hope that helps.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 5, 2008)

well a few months ago there wasnt much water to be found (we are in a drought) but now theres a ton of water...

i know that the ducks on the pond werent woodies but they werent mallards either. ive never seen any mallards around that lake...

looking at pics on the internet maybe they could have been: a bufflehead,  or a hooded merganser?


----------



## maconducks (Jan 5, 2008)

buffleheads are very small,.. not likely that they were pintails, probably drake merg or ringnecks...my humble opinion.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 5, 2008)

i guess they could have been ringnecks. didnt think about them.


----------



## Da Butcher (Jan 5, 2008)

We're all still learning especially if you want to kill ducks in Georgia, it's an ever changing pursuit. I'm by no means an expert, just try to relate past experiences and learn something every time out. Good luck.

and a "deke" is just slang for decoy


----------



## Drake1807 (Jan 5, 2008)

If you were at the pond at 3pm and there weren't any ducks there then they may be roosting there. I would go one morning and see if they are coming in to feed. I would set up on the shallow end of the pond in some type of cover. If you scare some ducks off the water when you are coming in then that means they are roosting there (bad news). If they are roosting there then pay attention to what way they fly out and set up for them next time leaving instead of coming in. As for the other ducks you probably saw ring necks (good sign). Good Luck!


----------



## bigunga1 (Jan 5, 2008)

since nobody asked the question. where is/was the "white"... on the head, front of the wing, back of the wing, on the sides of the body while setting on the water???????


----------



## bigunga1 (Jan 5, 2008)

as for the woody hole, you first have to find the hole they are/will be coming in to... might only be 20 or 30 feet across by 10 ft wide or could be a 1/4 acre .... they will show you where it is....

get on the upwind side of the hole "at best" or on either side "crosswind"... get in the thick stuff on the edge and "don't move" till they are in your range of comfort... they will land at your feet if you don't move... where a face mask too... 

i assume you've never shot woodies before so i'd bring at least 1 box of shells maybe even two... they can be very humbling....

if there was any there when you looked they heard you coming long before you could see them.... just cause you didn't see any don't mean they were not setting there watching you... woodies are good about that....

wish i was there to assist you on d day...

good luck.


----------



## Rem270 (Jan 5, 2008)

If the woodies are coming to this hole and it's recieved no hunting pressure be ready for a fast and furious shoot.  I've found woodies aren't much for hunting pressure and if this pond hasn't been shot before you could have a good lil honey hole on your hands.  I agree with biguna1 when it comes to where to set up relative to the wind.  You are going to wanna find a nook or cranny with a good little clear open spot of water it in, doesn't have to be deep water.  If you hunt a particularly windy day, set up with the wind of your back or across your face adjacent to an open place on the pond.  Chances are, if your pond is big, any other ducks that come in, like mallards, might not set it where the woodies come in.  Wood ducks love cover.  If you wanna kind of "gain the upper hand" I would set out no more than 6 woody decoys and get you a Haydels WW-90 wood duck call.  This is a little locator call that the birds make both on the water and right before they lite in, it's different than the whine call they make in flight that you generally always hear, especially after you have missed and they are leaving the pond. Give one of those a call or two when you see the birds approaching and it might persuade them to lite into your decoys.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2008)

the reason they said that about the roost, is most of the time the ducks dont come in on a roost until after legal shooting hours. and i wouldnt worry about a call, just a few decoys and that should be good. and camo head to toe


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks bnew17, that hole aint to far from dublin


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2008)

oh yea? all of my places here havnet had any water in them until this past week. im hoping the ducks find them before the season goes out!!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds Like A Good Wood Hole. From My Experience, Woods Come In Right At First Light For Like 30 Minutes And It Is Over. They Also Will Come To Feed Right Around Dark, Say Between 5-6pm Right Now. I Agree With The Previous Gentlemen, Do A Scouting Trip Or Since It Is Late In The Season, Just Try Your Luck One Morning. Good Luck!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 5, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> oh yea? all of my places here havnet had any water in them until this past week. im hoping the ducks find them before the season goes
> out!!



well i dont get down there much cause its so far but there is a ton of water where im at in wrightsville


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Jan 5, 2008)

alot of the creeks around here are full of wood ducks right now due to all of the water oak acorns. if you dont have acorns in/around the pond they may be feeding somewhere else till they run out of acorns.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Jan 6, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> 223 views and 18 posts......
> 
> guess there arent any _REAL_ woodie hunters out there after all


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 6, 2008)

> 223 views and 18 posts......
> 
> guess there arent any REAL woodie hunters out there after all



Only one way to find out if its any good, it takes some work but thats what makes it great when it works.


----------



## CallieB (Jan 6, 2008)

*You've got a lot of*

replies with a lot of advice, but I'll add one more thing.  Not seeing any ducks on this hole in the afternoon means nothing.  Ducks leave the roost at first light and go to a feeding pond, and newly flooded beaver ponds are perfect feeding ponds, especialy for wood ducks.  When they've had enough at the feeding pond they will often move on to another spot to loaf around.  On my beaver pond the woodies come in when its still so dark its hard to see, and they are almost always gone by mid-morning.  They'll feed for an hour or two and then move on.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good info guys.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 7, 2008)

*added pics*

now maybe yall can tell a little bit more whether it looks "ducky" or not...

the first three are of the beaver pond that im talkin about and the fourth is of the pond across the street that had the ducks and the fifth is from my aunts pond.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks pretty good!!!!!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 7, 2008)

looks like heaven


----------



## csdu11 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice, when we gonna go


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 7, 2008)

csdu11 said:


> nice, when we gonna go




soon!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks as ducky as anything else I've seen in Georgia.  I agree...add wood duck boxes!


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like it has potential !!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 8, 2008)

good to hear!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 8, 2008)

alphachief said:


> add wood duck boxes!


I would add many bags of corn as well.


----------



## crow (Jan 8, 2008)

I  love me a tupelo gum/cypress brake!  Be willing to bet, you might see anything from woodies to gadwal to mallards in that hole at different times of the year.  Is if near any major/minor rivers?  How deep is the main swamp?  Any oak trees around the edges?  Does it dry up in the summer where some jap millet might could be planted to draw and hold ducks?

Lots of possibilities for that hole, by its looks, anyway.  Still a lot of unknowns.

crow


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 8, 2008)

crow said:


> I  love me a tupelo gum/cypress brake!  Be willing to bet, you might see anything from woodies to gadwal to mallards in that hole at different times of the year.  Is if near any major/minor rivers?  How deep is the main swamp?  Any oak trees around the edges?  Does it dry up in the summer where some jap millet might could be planted to draw and hold ducks?
> 
> Lots of possibilities for that hole, by its looks, anyway.  Still a lot of unknowns.
> 
> crow



theres a small creek that flows through it. the ohoopee river isnt a minute away. the deepest part would fill up your waders. oaks surrond the pond and when it floods they are in the pond. it dries up at least once a year.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 8, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> do the ducks want corn? if so, where do i put it? or were you talkin bout for deer?




I was just yanking your chain a little.  Baiting waterfowl with corn is a very big no-no!   You don't want to get caught hunting over bait because Mr. Greenpants is not going to be very friendly with you.

However, maybe if you could manipulate the waterlevels in the pond shown in the photo you could plant some duck friendly food that would be legal.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 8, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I was just yanking your chain a little.  Baiting waterfowl with corn is a very big no-no!   You don't want to get caught hunting over bait because Mr. Greenpants is not going to be very friendly with you.
> 
> However, maybe if you could manipulate the waterlevels in the pond shown in the photo you could plant some duck friendly food that would be legal.



i know baiting is illegal. didnt think you were tellin me to do it during the season. thought maybe you meant to do it in the off season.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 8, 2008)

looks like a great spot to me...ducks eat acorns so if you got some flooded acorns you just might have ducks. Pretty spot for sure.


----------



## crow (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd wait for a dry spell when the water goes down but before the ground dries up, and sow some japanese millet on the mud flats.  It the ground dries enough to run a disc oveer it, seed some browntop millet.  The millet will come back year after year and, with a little help of fertilizer will draw ducks really well.  Millet lasts much longer than most moist soil seeds when it is covered with water.  The acorns should attract woodies well, also.

Thing is, you want know if you don't go.  I've never known a duck to be killed while you are in bed.  Now, if'n you want to stay in bed, I'll be more than willing to scout the place for you...just say the word and I'm on my way.  I won't charge you anything, either.

Looks to me as if you have a very good place to develop some good duck water with just a little effort on your part.

crow


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 8, 2008)

hmmm... i dont know anything bout plantin duck plots


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 8, 2008)

ever seen corn in a swamp from an overhead view?  looks like gold....BUT off season only...


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 8, 2008)

JDAWG said:


> ever seen corn in a swamp from an overhead view?  looks like gold....BUT off season only...




aaa the gw in johnson county will never think to fly over it


----------



## Rem270 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks good to me!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 20, 2008)

i want to plant jap millet this year at this pond. ive never planted it so could a few of you give me the low down about exactly what i need to do? thanks


----------



## chase870 (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got home from planting a swamp with 100 lbs of jap millit. Busted the beaver dams last night and lowered the water level took a weed eater and cut the grass back so i could seed more than the mud flats. I also planted a 100 pounds of rice just to see if it will work. I noraly plant the millet around the 4th of July. hope I didnt wait to long to plant it.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 20, 2008)

can i just throw it out there where the ground is moist or am i supposed to try and plow it up somehow? i was reading another thread where people were saying that you could sow to much and it wouldnt take so is there a general rule about pounds per ft. or acre???


----------



## bhamby (Jul 20, 2008)

cracked corn!!  i put it in my duck hole , i just stop about 2 weeks be for season starts just to make sure its all gone so the rabbit sheriff don't get me  needs to be no more than about a foot deep cause woodies don't dive


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 20, 2008)

bhamby said:


> cracked corn!!  i put it in my duck hole , i just stop about 2 weeks be for season starts just to make sure its all gone so the rabbit sheriff don't get me  needs to be no more than about a foot deep cause woodies don't dive



I heard you take a big tarp and paint a yellow circle on it, then you pile it up with corn until just before season opener.  Then clean up the corn  b4 the hunt and leave the yellow circle.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Jul 21, 2008)

you can do it with a kids swimming pool too. get a hunter green painted or camo painted plastic swimming pool and fill it full of corn and molasess molasses idk (spellcheck). then you can remove it the afternoon of the day before the season opens.. I just like the pool better than the tarp bc it just keeps the corn contained so theres no chance of any corn "accidentally" stayin around for our easy going and always happy to see you friends at DNR to find. id go ahead and cut out a good shooting hole and put it smack in the middle of it. 

Ive also found a mojo dove to work on woodies if theyre a lil leery. It works on the woodies around here. well, it doesnt hurt at least. Theyre usually comin or theyre not. I just like to think its helpin me. 

corn is like crack for ducks...but u say youre not down there that much so maybe the jap millet is a safer and easier bet. Id get some wood duck boxes asap.

And dont shoot the hole a whole lot if you wanna keep the ducks in there. it sounds like pretty new water so you want the duck count to grow, not flare and disappear.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 21, 2008)

schwingshooter870 said:


> you can do it with a kids swimming pool too. get a hunter green painted or camo painted plastic swimming pool and fill it full of corn and molasess molasses idk (spellcheck). then you can remove it the afternoon of the day before the season opens.. I just like the pool better than the tarp bc it just keeps the corn contained so theres no chance of any corn "accidentally" stayin around for our easy going and always happy to see you friends at DNR to find. id go ahead and cut out a good shooting hole and put it smack in the middle of it.
> 
> Ive also found a mojo dove to work on woodies if theyre a lil leery. It works on the woodies around here. well, it doesnt hurt at least. Theyre usually comin or theyre not. I just like to think its helpin me.
> 
> ...




thanks i believe i like the pool idea but i just cant see a bunch of ducks hoppin in and out of a kids pool full of corn.  

i want to plant millet because i like the more natural idea of attracting them. plus all the corn i buy goes to the deer


----------



## d_white (Jul 21, 2008)

Plus, all bait has to be removed 10 days prior to hunting the area.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Jul 21, 2008)

it sounds retarded, lil ducks jumpin in and out of a pool, but the pool idea works i sware, weve done it at a swamp down here for the past two years. but d white youre right about the ten day law. I cant say ive always followed that law to the T, but i do revoke what i posted before about waiting til the day before.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Jul 21, 2008)

id go with the millet then hands down


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 24, 2008)

looks like a great spot. If you need a partner holler at me. I'll bring the dekes.

As far as a few tips. Woodies will land in mallard decoys but prefer to land in Wood Duck decoys. I would look into buying 6 or so and spread 20 yards or so in front of you. I would also put three or for of them on a jerk string. A jerk string can be the deciding factor sometimes. It will keep your water moving and also catch the ducks attention easier. Good luck with your spot this year man.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## head buster (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks to me like you'll have more than just woodies in there!! Look for bigger birds to move in later in the season and if you can keep the water from freezing when all other water is frozen around you then you'll have more birds in there. Good luck to you!!


----------



## jdgator (Jul 24, 2008)

crow said:


> I'd wait for a dry spell when the water goes down but before the ground dries up, and sow some japanese millet on the mud flats.  It the ground dries enough to run a disc oveer it, seed some browntop millet.  The millet will come back year after year and, with a little help of fertilizer will draw ducks really well.  Millet lasts much longer than most moist soil seeds when it is covered with water.  The acorns should attract woodies well, also.
> 
> Thing is, you want know if you don't go.  I've never known a duck to be killed while you are in bed.  Now, if'n you want to stay in bed, I'll be more than willing to scout the place for you...just say the word and I'm on my way.  I won't charge you anything, either.
> 
> ...



Is this the same crow who frequents msducks.com? If so, this is jdgator from the same message board.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks guys keep the advice comin


----------



## Fortner (Jul 24, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> now maybe yall can tell a little bit more whether it looks "ducky" or not...
> 
> the first three are of the beaver pond that im talkin about and the fourth is of the pond across the street that had the ducks that im assuming are ringnecks and the fifth is from my aunts pond on my street.(not aloud to hunt "her geese or ducks")



dang 'lil bait, those spots look real familiar


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 25, 2008)

*yes sir!*



Fortner said:


> dang 'lil bait, those spots look real familiar


----------

